# Happy Birthday Megan!



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: Hope you have a wonderful day with your family and furry kids :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Megan! arty:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Megan! arty::cheer2:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Megan - have a super wonderful day and I hope it's full of fun surprises.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy birthday to you!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY!!!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great day and have some special time with your fur family


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan, Happy Birthday! You didn't ask for a puppy as a gift did you? 
I hope you have a great day.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN! :whoo:arty:eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all!!! It is nasty with storms here...so over them!!! Hubby took friday off so we can go out tonight...how sweet!!! I do not know what is in dtore for me though. My family took me out for lunch today!!! Then I went shopping...fun fun!!! Just want to spend it with my girls!!!! they are the best presents ever!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN! Sounds like the day has been good so far, I hope you enjoy the rest of your celebration!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Megan! Riley & Monte miss you!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Give them hugs and kisses from me.....I miss them too!!! I hope you had a safe trip back!!! I am sure you are all glad to be back!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Megan!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day! We love ya.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan, I hope you have a wonderful, fun, Birthday!! Kisses, licks and hugs for a great Birthday from the 4 L's


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Laurie!!!! I am getting to go out to dinner with hubby and another couple. I am sure we will have fun. I got some beautiful flowers from hubby and the girls,a dog crate for the car for Betzie and money to get a Pet Flys bag for Betzie when we go to National!!! The money was from Ginger so that I could take Betzie away for a couple of days. Too cute. He is going to take me out on a date tommorow just him and I!!! Should be alot of fun. Friday we are taking Betzie to get her pics taken professionally!!!! Should be fun!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

arty:* Happy Birthday!! Hope you have a great day and year! arty:*


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!"


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!


Suzy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

arty::juggle: Happy Birthday, Megan! :juggle:arty:


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Megan! Hope you are having a GREAT day!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday! kisses from miss posh.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN!!!!!
HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY WITH HUBBY 
AND YOUR LITTLE ONES!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEGAN!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Megan!!! Sounds like you've had a wonderful day!


----------

